# Nearest exotic pet shop to me?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure if any of you will be able to help me here but since my local exotic pet shop, PetMart, closed down I'm not sure were to go...

Luckily the other pet shop near me which never catered to lizards,snakes,inverts etc has started selling live food(only hoppers n crickets) and frozen mice because the own of PetMart had a talk with them and basically explained a lot of people that went to his store would be screwed(not everyone knows the internet well or can drive i guess).

However they don't do any equipment or obviously any inverts. Does anyone know a good store in Nottingham, preferably as near to the Queens Medical Centre(just picking out a landmark near were i live) as possible? Obviously their going to be at least a mile from the QMC if not more but i'm trying to find one on that side of town rather then further away


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

have you tried these

Clifton *Reptile Centre*

16 Southchurch Dr
Nottingham, NG11 8AR
0115 984 2322


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

1 stop pets and exotics, its next to the japanese water garden in toton. its pretty good there.:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ok the 1 stop place looks a tad closer to me so I'll go with that, now I've got to either find a bus that goes there or convince my mum to give me a lift.:lol2:


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

convince you mum, its about a ten min drive from qmc and alot better than clifton reptiles in my opinion.: victory:


----------



## nicola171 (Jun 14, 2010)

medusa exoctics in carlton theres also a good 1 in beeston,think it was on chillwell rd also like some1 mentioned theres 1 in clifton.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

nicola171 said:


> medusa exoctics in carlton theres also a good 1 in beeston,think it was on chillwell rd also like some1 mentioned theres 1 in clifton.


I know this is an odd thread but, I wouldn't entertain Medusa exoctics if I had a £1000 voucher for them. Very poor husbandry, as an example they keep bearded dragons with red heat bulbs, on calcium sand, adult males often together.


----------

